# Mails von Facebook erlauben Rückschluss auf IP-Adresse



## Newsfeed (8 Mai 2010)

Der Social-Networking-Dienst Facebook benachrichtigt seine Mitglieder auf Wunsch per E-Mail über verschiedene Ereignisse, etwa eine Nachricht von einem Freund. Dabei wurde zeitweilig die IP-Adresse des Freundes mitgeschickt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

